

ISS astronaut uses 3D printer to make socket wrench in space - bootload
http://theguardian.com/science/2014/dec/20/iss-astronaut-uses-3d-printer-to-make-socket-wrench-in-space

======
bootload
_"... Engineers at Made in Space, which built the experimental printer,
overheard space station astronaut Barry “Butch” Wilmore mention on the radio
that he needed a socket wrench. The company used computer-aided design (CAD)
to draw up plans, produced an earthbound version of the spanner for safety
certification by Nasa, then had the plans relayed to the ISS, where it took
four hours to print out the finished product. ..."_

The future is here, it's just distributed unevenly.

